# ISO Recipes with Cook N Serve Lemon Pudding



## darlenemt08 (Feb 3, 2008)

I've got 2 boxes of lemon cook 'n serve pudding. I'd like to make something with them since they've been setting on my shelf for a few months. I would love to have recipes that uses just one box since I prefer making a small dish of whatever whenever I want. Do any of you have or know of sites where I can find recipes that uses this?

Thanks in advance,

Darlene


----------

